# Venison



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

So hubby fried up some venison and Bailey ate it faster than anything I've seen her eat yet!! What else should I add to it for a good diet? We have enough that we'll keep her on it for awhil.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Can you offer it to her lightly seared or raw? The nutrients will remain better.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Can you offer it to her lightly seared or raw? The nutrients will remain better.


It was barely fried so probly ok. Hubby wanted some too lol.


----------

